# Johnson and Wales University vs. Le Cordon Bleu



## mrfenderdeluxe (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I am a Sophomore in high school, and I love the culinary program at my school, and just cooking in general.  Our class has had visitors from both of these collages to explain what they are, and why they are the best.  I like the look of both of them, but I wanted to get a second opinion from everybody here.  I dream of owning my own restaurant and share my love of food, and my creations with the world.  Any ideas of which is better and why?  Thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Mr Fender... guitar player, I assume?! Welcome to ChefTalk!

The question you asked is a VERY loaded one! I am a high school culinary instructor and I will tell you that I hear your question asked very often. As I just posted to another potential culinary school attendee, the best way to make a decision is to make an informed decision. Talk to current students. Visit the schools. Really watch what is going on. Is there active instruction? Are students engaged in what is going on? Are the instructors intense or just going through the routine? What about job placement assistance? Talk with grads. How prepared do they feel they were to meet the demands of industry after leaving their particular school. Then you may even have to ask yourself if school is even the path you want to go down. Either way, know your facts and be VERY careful with depending on any one source for your decision making.

By the way, what area of the country are you in? Does your school have a website? I would be interested in learning more about the program you are currently in.

Best of luck with your research and, ultimately, your decision!


----------



## ex navycook (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Mr. Fender!

I'm a current student at Johnson & Wales. I like it a lot but I wont tell you to come here. go to the schools website and you can learn how to set up a visit to the university of your choice and a guided tour of the campus. Location should be your first choice regardless of school you want to attend. I'm 27 and have a few years experience and I can tell you its a big help. Also it can give you more insight on whether to take on the massive debt of paying for school.

Good luck and if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr Fender,

Welcome to the board and good luck with everything. It's fantastic you are looking into this and actually in a program at a young age.

Some things  to consider...

1) It's the representatives job to make the program look appealing and claim they are the best because they are paid to market and sell. 

2) J+W and LCB have multiple campuses with some being better than others. LCB in San Francisco used to be known as a great school and had several alumni winning Michelin stars. Another LCB school did not have a graduate that one a single star. 

3) As someone else mentioned, visit the schools and get a feel for the environment. Also, since you are young and probably have some skills since you are in a program, start using those in an actual restaurant as a part time job. 

Lastly, what are do you live in? There may even be community colleges for you to consider.


----------



## mrfenderdeluxe (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! It's been a while since I've checked here, and I've changed my direction a little bit. I competed in C-CAP for my school as a junior, and next year as a senior, to earn scholerships; as well I am visiting the JWU Campus of my choice this summer. I would have won a free trip, but I was 5 minutes too slow on the salad. I would have been the top for this years juniors which was very dissapointing. I am praying for a scholership, and whatever I recieve, is where I shall start off. Then after that, if I like the JWU, I'll continue my batchlors degree there. Again thanks for all the feedback!

~Mr.Fender


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

J and W would be my choice it also offers a degree.


----------



## karla (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a question i've been asking myself a year already:|, and I still can not decide.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/37456/is-culinary-school-worth-it#post_395927


----------



## seth chick (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I personally started at JWU but after I did an internship at Disney I realised I learned more on the job than at school. Now don't get me wrong I learned a lot at JWU but I switched to a local program and I'm learning quite a bit plus work experience in the area helps. I'm a firm believer in talent and passion over expensive schooling but that's my opinion.


----------

